# Big E sold!!



## oldsalt (Sep 18, 2006)

Just got tidbit, that the Big E and Capt. Casey have been sold and moving to Louisiana.
Anybody got confirmation info?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thread over on 360tuna.com Didn't say boat was sold just that UE would be doing shark safaris based out of LA for awhile.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Adios! Good Riddance! I hope their business over there is so successful that they don't come back. Throw stones if you like but this is my opinion.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

teckersley said:


> Adios! Good Riddance! I hope their business over there is so successful that they don't come back. Throw stones if you like but this is my opinion.


X2


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

That leaves only one headboat operation in Texas in favor of Sector Separation / Catch Shares.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

teckersley said:


> Adios! Good Riddance! I hope their business over there is so successful that they don't come back. Throw stones if you like but this is my opinion.


tell us how you really feel. :rotfl:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

hilton said:


> That leaves only one headboat operation in Texas in favor of Sector Separation / Catch Shares.


:cheers: Never liked UE's position on catch shares. Some of the captains and deck hands were pretty cool to fish with though..Raul..Josh..Mikey


----------



## Southern Hunter (Jan 4, 2010)

So now we get stuck with them? Great! This is just my opinion, but I just don't see how an operation such as theirs will make it down here. Then again I guess not much of their business was local to you guys down in Texas either.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I am suprised to see all the "yea their gone" posts... I thought the Big E was much loved on this board.

Myself, I am sad they are leaving. I was hopingto finally take one of their two night tuna trips this year. Oh well, I guess back to the Capt. John's "hope we don't run out of water for the toilets" overnighters for small blackfin...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

It's just more loss of offshore access for us Texans ... less buddies with boats ... short arse snapper seasons ... charter boats leaving the bidness or the area ... none of it is a good thing.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Swells said:


> It's just more loss of offshore access for us Texans ... less buddies with boats ... short arse snapper seasons ... charter boats leaving the bidness or the area ... none of it is a good thing.


It is if you got a 60 foot sport fisher. Big E will book out easy in LA. Its a smart move.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Big E outclasses all other fishing boats in the GOM*

After a recommendation from one of the most serious tuna hunters on this board, I went on one of the 56 hour trips. It was fantastic. 40 sleeping berths and max of 40 anglers. 133 foot steel boat. Hot showers. Lounge area. covered top deck. 4 footers were a joke to its hull.

Any glass boat with any number of outboards....is just ...well trailer trash compared to it.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> I am suprised to see all the "yea their gone" posts... I thought the Big E was much loved on this board.
> 
> Myself, I am sad they are leaving. I was hopingto finally take one of their two night tuna trips this year. Oh well, I guess back to the Capt. John's "hope we don't run out of water for the toilets" overnighters for small blackfin...


Travel down to Port A and go out with Fisherman's Wharf, or Deep Sea Head Quarters. They have great boats and do long Tuna trips. Some of the guys here can tell about their trips.
Fisherman's Warf has been allowing the guys to stay on the boat the night before the trip to save the motel.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

The Scat Cat, which means "Poop Kitty" in Latin, is a hella fine bote, good people. :slimer:


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Big E*



Kenner21 said:


> :cheers: Never liked UE's position on catch shares. Some of the captains and deck hands were pretty cool to fish with though..Raul..Josh..Mikey


X2

Great boat, capt., and crew - just don't agree with the owner's position on catch shares. Good luck to them over in Louisiana.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> After a recommendation from one of the most serious tuna hunters on this board, I went on one of the 56 hour trips. It was fantastic. 40 sleeping berths and max of 40 anglers. 133 foot steel boat. Hot showers. Lounge area. covered top deck. 4 footers were a joke to its hull.
> 
> Any glass boat with any number of outboards....is just ...well trailer trash compared to it.


I don't have the scoop on what they're doing, but I can assure you that the Big E is unmatched in comfort, speed, and access to long range tuna anywhere in the GOM. No competitive boats are even in the ballpark in those catagories until you go to So Cal.

Hopefully this isn't perminant because it the only long range offshore access for alot of fishermen.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

If you don't have to burn as much fuel to get to the fish=more money to the owners?

Book more trips=make more $........finest boat around


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Big E's owners are divers!

They want the boat to make it as a diving platform. This is they're second go-round to try and make this work in nawlins as such, promoting shark dives as there new theme.

Too bad for us here in the Houston/Galveston area that can only taste (and afford) the far out regions of the gulf on a boat such as this.

They've tried this before and it didn't work. Maybe they will be back...maybe they won't.

Time to start looking at other options for us tuna-heads...VENICE!

Dale


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

Great boat. I was only able to make it out on one 36hr trip but i loved every second. Fairly fast and SUPER comfortable. She will be missed.


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Shark diving tours won't last very long. I have dived with sharks in my past, not intentionally, but they are out there and you see them while diving ocassionally. To me it was no big deal and not very exciting. If that is what they are going out there for it wont last long. There has got to be more to it than just that. 
I love fishing off the "Big E." I'm a boatless person who needs them to get me to the YFT. So I hope they figure it out quick that there is little money in the shark dives and come back home soon. :brew2:

Here is a handful of rocks back attcha! :rotfl:



teckersley said:


> Adios! Good Riddance! I hope their business over there is so successful that they don't come back. Throw stones if you like but this is my opinion.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

i have my opinions about the Big E, but sad to see them go. I was hoping to take my wife on a tuna trip with them in a couple years! The creature comforts on that boat were amazing! 

Scat Cat and Deep Sea Headquarters(Pelican and Gulf Eagle) are both excellent boats to go tuna fishing on! Scat Cat a little better and stay out longer if they are on fish (more holding area), but both are exellent outfits! I think the cat hull rides better in the slop and better bathrooms and eating areas. Capt Nate and Capt Kieth on the Gulf Eagle were really the first Capts I fished under... they hold a special place in my fishing heart


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

the big E is great I hope they come back soon, It is a great boat with a great crew.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

cobia 254 cc said:


> Big E will book out easy in LA. Its a smart move.


 

the info in the emails some have received shows *$900 per person* for a 24-hr tuna trip to the lump, grn cyn from Empire marina.

In addition, Evonne & Shelley are no longer employed by UE.

I'm not particularly heartbroken. Scat Cat & crew are way gooder, IMO,
Port A's an hour further drive, & the SC will go in 20' if that's what it takes 
to get on tunas.


----------



## bigFish46 (Feb 24, 2009)

*big E*

I talked to the guy that will be running the operation in la at the boat show, and he only has the boat for the summer months and then it will return back to freeport.


----------



## kyellier (Aug 28, 2010)

did you talk to the new manager Al?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

bigFish46 said:


> I talked to the guy that will be running the operation in la at the boat show, and he only has the boat for the summer months and then it will return back to freeport.


I hope your wrong! Boats like these devestate schools of tuna. I'm glad they are leaving and hope they stay gone!


----------



## TUNA SNATCHER (Dec 9, 2010)

Mossy Oak said:


> I hope your wrong! Boats like these devestate schools of tuna. I'm glad they are leaving and hope they stay gone!


LOL Really doesn't matter most those guys that used to fish the Big E enjoy fishing just as much as you do. There are many options to reach the tuna grounds and they will be caught one way or another because it what we love to do just like you


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*wrong*



Mossy Oak said:


> I hope your wrong! Boats like these devestate schools of tuna. I'm glad they are leaving and hope they stay gone!


big e only makes a few trips per year. many times not all of the anglers take a yft


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

You're absolutely right. Most of the time I can only make one trip a year not every weekend or 10-15 times a year like some of the private boat owners. :fish:



Johnboat said:


> big e only makes a few trips per year. many times not all of the anglers take a yft


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Mossy Oak said:


> I hope your wrong! Boats like these devestate schools of tuna. I'm glad they are leaving and hope they stay gone!


Mossy oak is that a self thought statement or did you read it somewhere , clearly you're clueless of what your talking about .


----------



## Paradise Outfitters (Feb 24, 2011)

Mossy Oak said:


> I hope your wrong! Boats like these devestate schools of tuna. I'm glad they are leaving and hope they stay gone!


Oh man. That is funny.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

I used to think the big-e and it's concentrated fishing pressure was really hurting the resource but after keeping up with their catches for a couple years I realized while they have a few stellar trips most of the time they don't catch much of s**t. I've never even seen a trip when they limited on jacks which are one of the easiest fish in the gulf. 


I also think this move will actually benifit venice captains with the big-e's old clientel looking for other fishing options. 



Scott


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> I hope your wrong! Boats like these devestate schools of tuna. I'm glad they are leaving and hope they stay gone!


Yeah, it sure would be a shame for anyone that doesn't have a boat that costs at least a hundred thousand dollars to catch a few yellow fin tuna.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I am somewhat surprised that some posted negative things about the Big E operation in Gulf of Mexico. I thought it is a blessing that fishing boat like the Big E is operating there so that many fishermen can enjoy catching tuna or bottom fish in comfort. 
There are many tuna party boats on the East Coast, but no boat is even close to the Big E for the size and for the comport. Long range boats out of San Diego might be more luxurious than the Big E, but most of them run at 10 knot.

Some suggest the Big E devastate the stock of tuna. Do you know how many tuna out there ? Think about how many days they actually go tuna trips a year and how many they catch per trip ? 

I fished the Big E out of Freeport and the Scot Cat and one of Pelican fleet out of Port Aransas. All are great. IF the Big E stops operation for tuna trips, it will be a big loss for offshore fishermen in the long run.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

ksong said:


> I am somewhat surprised that some posted negative things about the Big E operation in Gulf of Mexico. I thought it is a blessing that fishing boat like the Big E is operating there so that many fishermen can enjoy catching tuna or bottom fish in comfort.
> There are many tuna party boats on the East Coast, but no boat is even close to the Big E for the size and for the comport. Long range boats out of San Diego might be more luxurious than the Big E, but most of them run at 10 knot.
> 
> Some suggest the Big E devastate the stock of tuna. Do you know how many tuna out there ? Think about how many days they actually go tuna trips a year and how many they catch per trip ?
> ...


Yes, it's a shame some people are so ignorant and greedy!


----------



## kyellier (Aug 28, 2010)

I am going to go have another shot of tequilla & book a trip to panama..It was nice while it lasted!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I personally would like to see smaller catch limits on YF. We used to catch YF all the time on the East Break and that almost never happens now. I have no problem with people chartering, I'd just just like to see less fish killed out of single schools. and yes I think you should have at least a 100k boat to catch them. Anything else is just uncivilized. LOL!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Some of us tried to avoid jacks to get down to the grouper. Never liked keeping more than 1 jack anywho. Same with YFT, I was happy with just 1 to keep.



luna sea II said:


> _I've never even seen a trip when they limited on jacks which are one of the easiest fish in the gulf. _
> 
> You hit the nail on the head there!
> 
> ...


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> I personally would like to see smaller catch limits on YF. We used to catch YF all the time on the East Break and that almost never happens now. I have no problem with people chartering, I'd just just like to see less fish killed out of single schools. and yes I think you should have at least a 100k boat to catch them. Anything else is just uncivilized. LOL!


But of course, working getting one in the boat barn, it won't be too long till I have the keys to tuna land. I'm thinking more of like tuna tags similar to tags for deer. It would be nice if my grand children could still catch one.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

High Hopes said:


> But of course, working getting one in the boat barn, it won't be too long till I have the keys to tuna land. I'm thinking more of like tuna tags similar to tags for deer. It would be nice if my grand children could still catch one.


Exactly. We only keep one per man if they are small and 3 total if they are big. They are just as fun to catch and release.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Before judging, remember that people who ride the BigE, or others like it, get offshore maybe once or twice a year. They save up, gear up, and prepare weeks in advance. For people like that to take 3 yft one time that whole year is a ridiculous thing to be upset about. As good as they are, the epic trips of 100 yft are very rare. 

The regs are what they are. When I lived on padre island, I hated people taking 10 trout. Now that I'm way the hell up in Dallas, I take limits. It's all about taking advantage of the opportunity. Go to central market and price out a slab of tuna, snapper, mahi, etc and tell me you wouldn't do the same if you didn't have full access. 

Anyway, I'm not trying to start a fight because I want you locals to buy OTI gear too. 

Just remember that we snowbirds contribute to your fishery too and need to fill our freezers too.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

Will they not be running tuna trips out of LA while the boat is there ?

A cpl years ago I was mouthing and said It would be cool to see the Big E in Venice. Guess we will see what happens after they hit the dock


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

actually the big e in venice kinda makes me a little excited about the big e again. seems like the fishing really tapered off in offshore texas the last yr or two on the big e. now if they are really gonna charge 900 for a 24 hr trip, there goes that excitement right out the door.


----------



## capthoop (Jan 13, 2007)

Some people say they will be running out of Empire. Some say Venice. The location will make a big difference. 

Delta Marina, Venice Marina, or Cypress Cove Marina. Each has it's good and bad points for that type of boat. Let's see what happens. I will say the Big E operation should not be blamed for abandoning thier customer base. I believe somebody in this area had more to say about the move than the people over there.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

capthoop said:


> Some people say they will be running out of Empire. Some say Venice. The location will make a big difference.
> 
> Delta Marina, Venice Marina, or Cypress Cove Marina. Each has it's good and bad points for that type of boat. Let's see what happens. I will say the Big E operation should not be blamed for abandoning thier customer base. I believe somebody in this area had more to say about the move than the people over there.


The website says Empire. Here is a link. look under "Your Safari" and "The Boat"

http://www.bigeasysharksafari.com/


----------



## capthoop (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

It's an eco tour captained by Capt. Al Walker - apparently, they have a shark cage where up to 12 people can get inside and be lowered into the water.


----------



## captianmitch41 (Oct 5, 2009)

*big-e*

hey hoop,what do you think about the gulfs largest head boat moving in next to you?????


----------



## capthoop (Jan 13, 2007)

No problem. I think it will help me out with all the sportsmen passing my house to get there. They will be diving mostly. I can only see it helping Eddie Burger and I as well as the other charters down here. I am glad I added an inshore boat this year.


I have seen a lot of Al Wallker's projects. Time will tell. One thing for sure he has dove all over this area and diving is his favorite thing.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

capthoop said:


> I have seen a lot of Al Wallker's projects. Time will tell.


:rotfl::rotfl:

yes it will... this is the best analysis offered so far on this subject!!!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Mossy Oak said:


> I personally would like to see smaller catch limits on YF. We used to catch YF all the time on the East Break and that almost never happens now. I have no problem with people chartering, I'd just just like to see less fish killed out of single schools. and yes I think you should have at least a 100k boat to catch them. Anything else is just uncivilized. LOL!


Sorry Pal but your post is as gay as it is uneducated.
I am going to have to issue you a couple of porpi for that.:an4::an4:


----------



## Chasen Tail (Jul 20, 2009)

*Big E Moving*

Fished with them last year on a 60 hour trip with my 14 year old son. We had a great time and learned alot from the regulars that make those trips and the crew. Sorry to see them go. While on the surface $700 to $900 is alot of money but if you had to put the gas in the tank to go yourself, it would be alot more to cover 400 miles + over the course of the weekend. The boat was clean, comfortable, and the fishing education was first class.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

If I get the opportunity to get 850 miles east to Venice, I will not be paying $900 for a party boat. All you need is about 2 partners and you can do private charters and catch more fish. Do not get me wrong I like party boat fishing and enjoy extended trips offshore, but if I am going that far I will be fishing in a go fast center console offshore and bay fishing.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Day0ne said:


> The website says Empire. Here is a link. look under "Your Safari" and "The Boat"
> 
> http://www.bigeasysharksafari.com/


Wow. 2 grand for an overnight trip to jump in a cage and stare at sharks???


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

You guys have to remember that we are fisherman. There are alot of thrill see miners out there that would gladly pay big bucks to hand feed Maco's.
Where you and I would rather kill and eat them.
Lots of people visit new Orleans and I'm sure they'll get plenty of business.
Also I'm sure they will also be running tuna trips.
.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

wacker said:


> Sorry Pal but your post is as gay as it is uneducated.
> I am going to have to issue you a couple of porpi for that.:an4::an4:


Please educate me! Sorry to offend you being I want my kids to get to enjoy what I love to do one day. Maybe the fishing comes in cycles but I haven't personally caught near as many YF in the last few years as we used to. I also think 4stroke outboards have just as much to do with less fish.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Mossy Oak said:


> I also think 4stroke outboards have just as much to do with less fish.


???? Please educate ME!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Mossy Oak said:


> Please educate me! Sorry to offend you being I want my kids to get to enjoy what I love to do one day. Maybe the fishing comes in cycles but I haven't personally caught near as many YF in the last few years as we used to. I also think 4stroke outboards have just as much to do with less fish.


MO, Limiting recreational catches on pelagic fishes is not going to secure fish for your kids to catch. If anything you should be more concerned with keeping your rights to catch the fish.

World wide the commercial fishing pressure on YFTs has been heavy and the take of one comm boat in a week of fishing is more than the Texas coast recs will land in one year. So the problem with the appearance of less tuna being caught in recent times lies elsewhere.

The Gulf is a unique place being that is has circular current rather than linear current like most fisheries. Weather patterns such as La Ninia, El Nino, Droughts, ect easily effect water currents and influxes of new water here making the tracks of pelagic fish hard to predict.

Tuna are large open water school fish that follow bait and currents, THEY DONT LIVE AT OIL RIGS!!! We fish there because it is easy to find them there IF they are around the area. Schools move through and maybe a few stick around for a while until the water conditions change and they run out of bait. Kinda like a deer feeder.

Now some say "We used to catch tuna on the shelf and now hardly ever"
Well we didn't have those giant floating fish feeders in 10,000 ft of water either, Short stopped plain and simple. another concern I have on the shelf fish thing is Bait, Just don't see the massive schools of bait out there but maybe they have short stopped at the rigs too, Rigs are a great source of protection. Or maybe we have lost a lot of fresh water inflow in the past years reducing the amount of bait on the shelf.

To sum it up there is a lot of variables to "were and why" that nobody really knows but one thing is constant and that is there is a lot of money being spent these days trying to keep YOUR KIDS from fishing in the future.

Protect the REC!!!!!!:texasflag

BTW Mossy Oak, Take no offense in any of my post that is just the way I am.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Wacker got it right - it is the recreational fisherman who is the endangered species here.

Do some research on the amount of tuna caught commercially vs recreationally, and you will see that we are not the enemy.


----------



## capthoop (Jan 13, 2007)

Wacker is spot on but failed to mentioned the net boats that harvest over a million pounds of pogies a day 5 days a week 6 months of the year. BTW they caught a record amount of fish this year but the fish were different NO fish oil in them. They are blaming it on dispersants that I believe may have a massive effect on our fishery in the future. without the bait fish all our fishery will be devistated. I live in the heart of this BP mess so I may see something before others.

Kind of got off the Big E post but the Big E would have to make big changes to convert back and forth between cage diving and offshore fishing. I can see them doing Cage diving on the shark reefs and rig diving trips but not alternating from a dive boat to a fishing boat easily. Remember this is a 40 passenger boat not a sport fisher.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Well said Wacker. By no way am I saying us rec guys are the problem. My issue is with commercial fishing and I consider the Big E commercail in a sense. They catch a ton more fish than you traditional rec boat on the average trip. I think 3 fish a man at 40 people on a boat is a ton of dang fish.

My comment about four stroke outboards is most outboard powered boat until just a few years ago didn't have the range to get to the floaters. Today's outboards are much more efficient and have allowed for a substantial increase in fishing pressure.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

David, what are you worried about? From my experience, you practice catch and release with tuna anyway.


Mossy Oak said:


> Well said Wacker. By no way am I saying us rec guys are the problem. My issue is with commercial fishing and I consider the Big E commercail in a sense. They catch a ton more fish than you traditional rec boat on the average trip. I think 3 fish a man at 40 people on a boat is a ton of dang fish.
> 
> My comment about four stroke outboards is most outboard powered boat until just a few years ago didn't have the range to get to the floaters. Today's outboards are much more efficient and have allowed for a substantial increase in fishing pressure.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

James Howell said:


> David, what are you worried about? From my experience, you practice catch and release with tuna anyway.


OUCH. Gaff man, leader man. Leader man, gaff man. I don't know. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Either way, $30k fish lives to fight another day.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

James Howell said:


> David, what are you worried about? From my experience, you practice catch and release with tuna anyway.


Thats if he's not too hungover to get the boat in the water to actually make the fishing grounds to wet a hook in the first place!!! You know im never let you live that down David....glad i was there with my hangover cure!!!! I never go too poco without it...i tell my doc it is my sea sick med but in reallity is in case of massive calcutta hangover or Saturday night money in the pocket hangover. Works like a charm with a little gatorade and asprin!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Ruthless53 said:


> Thats if he's not too hungover to get the boat in the water to actually make the fishing grounds to wet a hook in the first place!!! You know im never let you live that down David....glad i was there with my hangover cure!!!! I never go too poco without it...i tell my doc it is my sea sick med but in reallity is in case of massive calcutta hangover or Saturday night money in the pocket hangover. Works like a charm with a little gatorade and asprin!


God am I ever glad you were there to rescue me. I really thought I was going to die!

Yes James, I do practice catch and release! LOL, just forgot to keep that one! Eric gives me the blues about that about once a week!


----------

